

I’m Dropping Diaspora, This Site Is Now Closed - ilamont
http://www.diaspora-news.net/2010/11/29/im-dropping-diaspora-this-site-is-now-closed/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
For reference, this is at least the third time this has been submitted, and
each time it's been flagged dead.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1951253>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1951138>

------
njn
_But don’t destroy the usability of basic fields that are necessary for
talking about the user_

Allowing more flexibility in the "gender" field is destroying usability? I'd
say it's improving usability.

~~~
ehutch79
allowing people to type in 'gerbil' is not usability

